# HELP! NITRATE NEVER GETS LOW



## zeynep (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello

I have 4 P's (12-15 cms) in 250 lt aquarium. I change every week %30 of water but nitrate never gets low. I measure with a test kit from tetra.It is always over 100ppm. Last week I changed %50 of water and made measurement a few days later again the same. I feed them only once a week with kalamars. I also syphone the gravel when I change the water. Several weeks ago I bought sera siporax beacuse sera says it lowers the nitrate by the anaerobic bacteria that will generate inside small pores of siporax. I have 2217 filter with 1 lt eheim substrate and 2 lt sera siporax inside. (put to much siporax to lower nitrates). The water is crystal clear P's look more happy but nitrates is over 100ppm. The glass of the aquarium gets filled with algae in a very short time. There is not much plants inside aquarium. Just 4-5 echinodorus. What I start to think is the gravel which is 4-5 cm high (3-4 cm2) can be the reason of high nitrates. Nitrates is stocked inside the gravel. Is it a good idea to clean all the gravel outside aquarium by washing or not use gravel at all. I have also 2 grolux 40w and use seachem plant nutrient.

Thanks


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Since you're doing everything correctly, my suspicion is the Seachem plant nutrient . Plants require macro- and micro nutrients to grow. Macro nutrients are substances that are required in relatively large amounts such as nitrates, phosphates, and sulfates.

You also want to try another test kit.


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

did you test your tap water for nitrates?
what was the nitrate level after your 50% water change?
what kind of gravel do you have? fine?

if your nitrate level is so extremely high (over 100ppm) then try to do one very large 90% water change. Make sure the water you change is dechlorinated and at the same temp as the tank water.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Are you cleaning your filter media?


----------



## zeynep (Oct 29, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> Since you're doing everything correctly, my suspicion is the Seachem plant nutrient . Plants require macro- and micro nutrients to grow. Macro nutrients are substances that are required in relatively large amounts such as nitrates, phosphates, and sulfates.
> 
> You also want to try another test kit.


Seachem is micronitruent. When I look ingreadıents no phospahate no nitrate. Just %007 water soluble nitrogen.

When I test tap water I see 10ppm. So I thought test kit ik ok. But I will try another one.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Just to rule Seachem out, don't use it for couple of weeks and do water changes.


----------



## zeynep (Oct 29, 2005)

boontje said:


> Just to rule Seachem out, don't use it for couple of weeks and do water changes.


In fact my water is around 100 ppm since several months. I use seachem sınce 2-3 weeks. I do not test nitrite or ammonia. What I think is beacuse there is lots of siporax and substrate, all ammonia and nitrite is converted to nitrate. Previously there was not much bio media inside the filter. Some 2-3 months ago nitrate was around 50 ppm. But I was not making to much water changes. Just adding water, no syphone. As I care a lot it gets worser. I also want to use seachem maybe the echinodors help to lower the nıtrate. In fact they are going quite OK. Maybe I must buy more amazaon swords etc.


----------



## fishcrazee1218 (Jan 8, 2006)

If you just add water without doing water changes the nitrate will not get much lower. I would suggest about a 25% bi weekly until you get the nitrates manageable. That is what I did and it worked for me. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## zeynep (Oct 29, 2005)

fishcrazee1218 said:


> If you just add water without doing water changes the nitrate will not get much lower. I would suggest about a 25% bi weekly until you get the nitrates manageable. That is what I did and it worked for me. Just my 2 cents.


you misunderstood me. some 2-3 months ago I was just adding water. But till then I also syphone the gravel. Every week I change 25-30%. Last week I added 100l. No change.


----------



## fishcrazee1218 (Jan 8, 2006)

you misunderstood me. some 2-3 months ago I was just adding water. But till then I also syphone the gravel. Every week I change 25-30%. Last week I added 100l. No change.
[/quote]

Sorry


----------

